# where is th bmq



## hk416 (17 Nov 2010)

Where is the BMQ reserve during the summer in quebec?


----------



## MagiChrist (17 Nov 2010)

Your answer can be found with the search function. Here's a « few » links that can help you with your search. Since you're asking about the BMQ Reserve during summer in Quebec city, I presume that you speak French.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/45553/post-584946.html#msg584946
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/43018/post-397301.html#msg397301
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/71548.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/39256/post-329380.html#msg329380
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/48616/post-427024.html#msg427024

Also, your answer starts with a « V » and ends with « Y ».


----------

